# Evangelion 3.0: You Can (Not) Redo



## mameks (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's the first 7ish minutes of the new Evangelion film.

Not much to say really other than...AAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## raulpica (Nov 17, 2012)

Say it yesterday, was going  to link it to ya but then I forgot ;o;

Looks awesome, even if I couldn't understand a thing of what was happening. Waiting for the subbed version of the trailer


----------



## mameks (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm just got the subbed version of this now, and it's going to be AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWESOME when I watch it in a minute

EDIT: that was amazeballs, and the plot's fucking awesome :3


----------



## Cyan (Nov 17, 2012)

ah, finally out?
UTW/Thora is the team I watched for 2.0, hopefully they will do 3.0 too (the trailer is from that team).

I'm curious to see how much changes they did in 3.0 compared to the first series. the 2.0 end started to has a different plot.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 17, 2012)

Saw this ytd as well. Really cannot believe it has been so long since 2.0. Welp still need ~6-18 months til we get 3.33.

@[user]Cyan[/user] Raze mentioned that they will do it as long as UTW is still alive though they will not do the eyecancer camrips. Surprised that they did the trailers


----------



## raulpica (Nov 17, 2012)

shlong said:


> I'm just got the subbed version of this now, and it's going to be AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWESOME when I watch it in a minute
> 
> EDIT: that was amazeballs, and the plot's fucking awesome :3


WHAER

EDIT: FOUND
EDIT2: It shouldn't be illegal di-per-se (it's a trailer, they're free to distribute) but I dunno about the rest of the stuff on the subber's site


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 17, 2012)

welp, time to rewatch everything Eva and maybe play 3nd Impact <333


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 17, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I'm curious to see how much changes they did in 3.0 compared to the first series. the 2.0 end started to has a different plot.


that's because it's possible that these movies end up being a sequel to The End of Evangelion


----------



## Valwin (Nov 17, 2012)

azuka is so hot mmmmmmmmmmmm but dint she die :S


----------



## mameks (Nov 17, 2012)

Cyan said:


> ah, finally out?
> UTW/Thora is the team I watched for 2.0, hopefully they will do 3.0 too (the trailer is from that team).
> 
> I'm curious to see how much changes they did in 3.0 compared to the first series. the 2.0 end started to has a different plot.


The subbed ver. I got was from UTW 




raulpica said:


> WHAER
> 
> EDIT: FOUND
> EDIT2: It shouldn't be illegal di-per-se (it's a trailer, they're free to distribute) but I dunno about the rest of the stuff on the subber's site


 
yeah I considered posting a link, but considering it's pretty much illegal 
I'll check for a subbed version on YT and update the 1st post if I do :3



NahuelDS said:


> that's because it's possible that these movies end up being a sequel to The End of Evangelion


Nah they totally are in every single way


----------



## DCG (Nov 17, 2012)

yay, now I'll have to finish my report first.
Then I'll have to start the next smaller report and then I can watch both 1 and 2 again


----------



## finkmac (Nov 18, 2012)

3.0? I thought it was 2.0, currently...

Is this movie better than the original series?

I thought the series started out promising, and crashed and burned...


----------



## mameks (Nov 18, 2012)

finkmac said:


> 3.0? I thought it was 2.0, currently...
> 
> Is this movie better than the original series?
> 
> I thought the series started out promising, and crashed and burned...


2.0 got released a fair while ago °3°

The original series is a masterpiece, especially when Anno got free reign on it :3
But yes, the films are amazing in eeeevery way.


----------



## mameks (Jan 12, 2013)

BUMPING BECAUSE CAMRIP RELEASE

watched it yesterday, shite quality but o m f g it's an awesome film
completely different to the rest of the series, but different in a _very_ good way


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 28, 2013)

New bump since the BD-rips and subs are out.

I tried my hardest not to spoil myself before watching the movie, and I have to say, I've got very mixed feelings. The animation and plot were pretty good, although the pacing could've been better and I feel like they focused too much on Shinji without any real character development for any of the pilots (well, except maybe Rei, I guess). Not entirely pleased that they threw out most of the original plot, either, although some key parts are still there.



Spoiler: Only open this if you've watched the film, for your own sake



It'd be really nice to get some info on what happened to the few non-NERV characters prior to this film - one would assume that most of the city died during the Third Impact, but given the people we see with WILLE it's pretty clear that's not entirely the case. I'm especially curious about Suzuhara - A shirt with his name inside is given to Shinji, so he probably survived and (given that they had one of his shirts) joined NERV at some point, but he's not seen. His sister doesn't really clear up the matter either.

Also, unless I missed him somewhere, I'm assuming the penguin is dead.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 28, 2013)

^Regarding the last statement, I'd say so too 

Either way, Mari Makinami ftw


----------



## mameks (Apr 28, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> New bump since the BD-rips and subs are out.
> 
> I tried my hardest not to spoil myself before watching the movie, and I have to say, I've got very mixed feelings. The animation and plot were pretty good, although the pacing could've been better and I feel like they focused too much on Shinji without any real character development for any of the pilots (well, except maybe Rei, I guess). Not entirely pleased that they threw out most of the original plot, either, although some key parts are still there.
> 
> ...


to be honest, i really liked Q
it wasn't as good as 2.22 but the fact that it really is new content is good, even if they just went "fuck it, have some shit that we won't explain until Finale". but really that's what anno does 

and focusing on shinji is always a bad end, what with him being one of the worst things ever thought up.
the piano scene is nicely done though 


Spoiler



also i didnt realise until my second viewing (when i watched the raw bd version instead of the subbed camrip) that it's now a battle between NERVes and WILL(E)s
nice play on words there 
im pretty sure that suzuhara is now dead, as well as the kid with glasses (unless he's in it and im horribly wrong) and that there's so few people left on earth as they're the only ones not absorbed(?) by eva 01.
there's also this, which is pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






all in all a really good film, just not on par with 2.22

O AND THE GHIBLIxANNO COLLAB SHORT AT THE BEGINNING IS AMAZING


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 28, 2013)

Tbh I don't find Shinji to be all that bad an MC. 

He may be baka Shinji, but he's our baka Shinji :3


----------



## mameks (Apr 29, 2013)

SPOILER: Shinji got in the fucking robot


----------



## raulpica (Apr 29, 2013)

I'll rewatch 3.0 again with the BD-rip, but I was massively disappointed on how the entire plot was just a "FUCK LOGIC AND EVERYTHING, WE'LL MAKE SHINJI STUPID AS A BRICK".


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 1, 2013)

...I understood literally nothing from this one, but it was a fun watch.


Spoiler



What the fuck was up with Lilith and Mk.06, IIRC they don't even mention them in 2.22 I AM SO CONFUSED AAAAA


I think I need to reaaally refresh my Eva knowledge before rewatching this, might make it a bit more clear :|


----------



## Nah3DS (May 1, 2013)

ooohh I totally forgot about this one!
time to download the 1080p version


----------



## mameks (May 1, 2013)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> ...I understood literally nothing from this one, but it was a fun watch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


but


Spoiler



lilth certainly is in 2.22, 1.11 as well  and unit 06 is on the moon with kaworu and spears unit 01 at the end of 2.22 


not sure why i put that in spoilers tbh but hey


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 1, 2013)

shlong said:


> but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I p. much had like temporary amnesia or something and completely forgot those parts derp, I remember now though.
Still understand next to nothing though haha ;_;


----------



## mameks (May 1, 2013)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> I p. much had like temporary amnesia or something and completely forgot those parts derp, I remember now though.
> Still understand next to nothing though haha ;_;


i'm sure wauly and i can explain most of it 
although tbh the evangelion wikia is the bestestestest thing on the internet


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 1, 2013)

^Open at your own risk


Spoiler



You are not to blame really as the timeskip from 2.22 to 3.33 was not explained. All we got was the snippet of a teaser at the end of 2.22 which was supposed to have been in 3.33


----------



## mameks (May 1, 2013)

this explains everything 


Spoiler


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 2, 2013)

..._YES._
That is TOTALLY the true intention of the retelling!
It's the *Rebuild of Bromance!*

PREDICTION FOR FINAL:
MAY INVOLVE A LOVE TRIANGLE BETWEEN GENDO AND KAJI OMMMMMMMGGGGGG


Spoiler



I COULDN'T RESIST I AM SO SORRY ;O;


----------



## pokefloote (May 2, 2013)

I want to know what happened to Kaji after he recruited Misato and crew into Wille. ;O;
I just noticed that the "blue ocean restoration project" ship in 2.22 was the undercover organization that Kaji was working for. [And I guess Mari too, since she was in contact with him in 2.22, and she knows way too much about the secrets of EVA]

Anyway, I think they're sequels, but only sort of. I think they pulled some Madoka Magica shit and the world was remade until Shinji gets what he wants. In the original series he decided what happened to the world. I think the world literally repeated itself with slightly changed events, and will continue to do so until baka Shinji gets his way [also with 4.0 rumored to be named after the "repeat symbol" of music...]

And things that Kaworu says are just weird.



Spoiler



This time I'll be sure to make you happy
I'm sorry this isn't the happiness you were searching for
We will surely meet again [after his death in 3]

When they are doing the piano duet thing, Kaworu says "keep on trying until you get it right" or something like that. Knowing evangelion it has some hidden meaning behind it since nothing can ever just have face value.


 
do we really need spoiler tags this thread is about 3.0 so obviously it's spoilers

Fuyutsuki's game of shogi with Shinji was cool. "You will lose something dear in 31 turns" [I think it was fourteen in the theatre version]




Spoiler



Exactly 31 minutes later Kaworu dies.


 
vfuhvdugj


----------



## mameks (May 2, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> I want to know what happened to Kaji after he recruited Misato and crew into Wille. ;O;
> I just noticed that the "blue ocean restoration project" ship in 2.22 was the undercover organization that Kaji was working for. [And I guess Mari too, since she was in contact with him in 2.22, and she knows way too much about the secrets of EVA]
> 
> Anyway, I think they're sequels, but only sort of. I think they pulled some Madoka Magica shit and the world was remade until Shinji gets what he wants. In the original series he decided what happened to the world. I think the world literally repeated itself with slightly changed events, and will continue to do so until baka Shinji gets his way [also with 4.0 rumored to be named after the "repeat symbol" of music...]
> ...


 
yeah, i think the important parts of new tokyo were crammed into one big, super awesome flying ship thing. which is nice.

my sequels what dyou mean? you mean rebuild being a sequel of nge?
the name kinda gives it away 
as well as the splash of blood on the moon, and various things that people say (such as what kaworu says, like you pointed out)
and 4.0 is called Finale, but yes there's the repeat symbol on the end panel blah(see the screencap i posted from facebook)

and yah we need spoilers because it's still a new film, and if the spoilers pertain to events IN Q then it's reasonable to mark them as spoilers.

but that's interesting, when i watch it again (for the uh 4th(?)) time ill look out for that


----------



## pokefloote (May 2, 2013)

shlong said:


> yeah, i think the important parts of new tokyo were crammed into one big, super awesome flying ship thing. which is nice.
> 
> my sequels what dyou mean? you mean rebuild being a sequel of nge?
> the name kinda gives it away
> ...


I know what you mean, they pretty much HAVE to be sequels based on the things we know. But I don't think it's like a regular sequel (like 4000 years later or something). I mean, if Shinji restarted the world with the third impact in NGE, he might have had the red moon/ocean in his head, seeing that happen once could very well affect the new version of the world if this holds up.

It's kind of like it could be considered a sequel and a completely separate story at the same time. Since it's a repeat/renewed world and not in a single timeline, though that is only possible because of what Shinji did in the original series . I'm confusing myself. 

Can't wait for 4.


----------



## mameks (May 2, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> I know what you mean, they pretty much HAVE to be sequels based on the things we know. But I don't think it's like a regular sequel (like 4000 years later or something). I mean, if Shinji restarted the world with the third impact in NGE, he might have had the red moon/ocean in his head, seeing that happen once could very well affect the new version of the world if this holds up.
> 
> It's kind of like it could be considered a sequel and a completely separate story at the same time. Since it's a repeat/renewed world and not in a single timeline, though that is only possible because of what Shinji did in the original series . I'm confusing myself.
> 
> Can't wait for 4.


to be honest, 
@raulpica
explains it better than me, alternatively read up on the specula of the series on the evangelion wikia page


----------



## pokefloote (May 2, 2013)

shlong said:


> to be honest,
> @raulpica
> explains it better than me, alternatively read up on the specula of the series on the evangelion wikia page


I'm all over the place on those wiki's. 
Tons of theories everywhere. Hopefully we can get an official answer someday.


----------



## mameks (May 2, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> I'm all over the place on those wiki's.
> Tons of theories everywhere. Hopefully we can get an official answer someday.


i personally think that anno enjoys the specula that goes on in the fanbase. and he certainly seems to have taken into account the huge amount of kawonji shipping


----------



## pokefloote (May 2, 2013)

shlong said:


> i personally think that anno enjoys the specula that goes on in the fanbase. and he certainly seems to have taken into account the huge amount of kawonji shipping


Kawoshin, my friend... Kawoshin shipping.
...not a fan of it myself, it's just that it's EVERYWHERE when looking for fanart, like you said.


----------



## mameks (May 2, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Kawoshin, my friend... Kawoshin shipping.
> ...not a fan of it myself, it's just that it's EVERYWHERE when looking for fanart, like you said.


kawonji, pls 

also he better explain the fucking Curse, because at the moment that shit's just an excuse for everlasting asuka butt


----------



## pokefloote (May 2, 2013)

shlong said:


> kawonji, pls
> 
> also he better explain the fucking Curse, because at the moment that shit's just an excuse for everlasting asuka butt


I think it's prolonged exposure to LCL, what do you think?
also "dude, she's over 18 now it's cool" everywhere

What do you think about Mari? 



Spoiler



She says the first time she's controlled an EVA was in 2.22 when she was in unit-05. But she knows everything about them, beast mode, knowledge about the four adams, a look-a-like that knew Yui Ikari (someone with her glasses was in the photo). I think she has been affected by the "curse" since the very early days of EVA. She also never leaves her LCL once in 3.33, haha. We still know nothing about her except that she knew Kaji, and she is somehow close to Asuka (Asuka's hat even has a Mari pin on it :3 )


----------



## raulpica (May 2, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> I think it's prolonged exposure to LCL, what do you think?
> *also "dude, she's over 18 now it's cool" everywhere*


shlongy-poo can testify that, I was the first one to say that the "Curse of EVA" was probably created by Anno only to keep selling loli-stuff (models and shit) in Japan without fearing repercussions 

Anyway, what do I need to explain?


----------



## mameks (May 3, 2013)

raulpica said:


> shlongy-poo can testify that, I was the first one to say that the "Curse of EVA" was probably created by Anno only to keep selling loli-stuff (models and shit) in Japan without fearing repercussions
> 
> Anyway, what do I need to explain?


the differences between rebuild and nge, like the moon and the number of crosses etc


----------



## pokefloote (May 3, 2013)

Everyone already gets that though, you'd have to be a fool to deny that Rebuild "continues" the story in some way, haha


----------



## Narayan (May 3, 2013)

so this evangelion movie series contains more than the series?


----------



## pokefloote (May 3, 2013)

Narayan said:


> so this evangelion movie series contains more than the series?


It isn't like an expanded version of the series if that's what you mean. The first movie follows the beginning of the series pretty closely, but then it takes a completely different road.


----------

